
Preserve the Heritage; Ski with Wood - marttt
http://www.woodenskis.com/
======
hodgesrm
Appreciate the nostalgia but it's not for me. I moved off wood skis 40 years
ago. Those puppies break!

------
jtlienwis
Mostly these are just sold for display on peoples walls as the write up says.
I did learn on skis not too different from this. My grandfather came from
Telemark. One advantage of the old time skis (the really long ones) is that
you could go fast. Billy Kidd had a video about racing the old timers with
long wooden skis in California. He could not beat them.

------
Mikeb85
Most skis still have wood cores. Nearly all freeride/powder skis.

And while I love throwback equipment for a sport like golf, skiing is
dangerous enough that I'd rather have the best modern equipment available.

